# rooCASE Flip Case for Kindle 3



## Aby_Cat (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently purchased the rooCASE Flip Case for Kindle 3 and I love it! Although the case is not expensive ($25 on Amazon), it is sturdy and very well made of nice leather. The straps hold the Kindle securely but it is also easy to get the Kindle in and out of the case. The magnetic snap closure keeps the case securely closed when Kindle is not in use. The case is compact and much more comfortable to hold than the book-style cases that I had tried previously. This is a high-quality case and a great value for the money.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice. I had to replace my K1 today and will be needing a new cover or 2 for my K3.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The Roos seem like nice cases, I've been thinking about the book style one.  I just don't understand why so many manufacturers feel the need to put a wallet in a Kindle cover.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Does yours have an odor? My iPad case still smells after several months....


----------



## Aby_Cat (Oct 24, 2010)

My case has a faint leather smell which doesn't bother me.  It was a bit stronger at first but I hardly smell it now.


----------

